# To IS or not?



## akiskev (Sep 27, 2012)

I 'll be shooting some tennis games (and by some I mean a lot) this weekend with the 100-400. I'll be using speeds in the 1/1000 - 1/4000 range. Is there any reason I should leave IS on? Even mode 2 won't be useful in this situation, so why not turn it off and save some battery life too?
Your thoughts?


----------



## AJ (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd leave it on. It doesn't hurt image quality. It'll steady your viewfinder which is easier on the eyes. Also, a steady viewfinder improves AF in my experience.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 27, 2012)

.
Penny wise and pound foolish?

You'll turn it off to save some questionable amount of battery life. Then some unexpected scene will present itself, something with lower light needing a slower shutter speed -- and you'll suddenly need the IS, but you'll forget it's off. Play it safe and have an extra battery or two.

Why go out with several thousand dollars worth of equipment, then do something questionable to save a nickel?


----------



## DB (Sep 27, 2012)

IS does absolutely nothing for improving Sports/Action shots, it is really only when you're hand holding the camera taking a picture of the tennis player when they're about to serve or receiving a trophy etc., namely when they're not moving fast.

I had an EF 70-200mmf/4L IS USM lens and it used to triple my battery usage (so batteries last 200-300 shots and not 800-900 shots)

Lastly, if you'll be using a monopod or tripod, then it is always recommended to switch OFF IS (some modern lenses will automatically do this anyway once they sense they are tripod-mounted).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

DB said:


> Lastly, if you'll be using a monopod or tripod, then it is *always* recommended to switch OFF IS (some modern lenses will automatically do this anyway once they sense they are tripod-mounted).



Always? No. Actually, Canon recommends leaving IS on when using a monopod, and also leaving it on with _most_ IS lenses when tripod mounted. The exceptions are the pre-1999 IS lenses which are not tripod sensing (and note, that does include the 100-400). In fact, when the supertele IS lenses detect that the lens is on a tripod, they use an IS mode that damps mirror- and shutter-induced vibrations.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't shot IS lenses for awhile now. I've managed ok. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

DB said:


> The list of Pro's recommending switching IS off is endless



The list of people who write 'alot' is even more endless, but that doesn't make it a word. 

Here's what the Canon Professional Network has to say on the matter:

_Canon addressed the ‘feedback loop’ in later model IS lenses by introducing an algorithm to the IS detection system to automatically recognise when the lens is mounted to a tripod. When these lenses are mounted on a tripod and the shutter button is pressed halfway, the IS system kicks in and the image in the viewfinder can be seen to go through a very slow vertical shift for about one second.

If the shutter button remains depressed halfway the IS system detects the lack of motion and automatically switches into a special mode. In this mode IS detects and corrects for mirror slap and shutter movement at slow speeds, but not for ‘normal’ lens shake. *There is no advantage to be gained in turning off the IS function or locking the mirror prior to exposure.*_

As for the statements in the manual, I've read them, too. Saving battery power? Probably not going to make a real world difference. Just my $0.02.


----------



## bkorcel (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to say (ashamed as I feel) that I use IS mode 2 even on my Wimberly mount. The extra stabilization it offers when panning and tilting and following birds in flight is astounding. It also helps stabilize the image when the wind is blowing enough to shake the camera.

The only time I don't use IS is when I need that hands off remote release of a still object, when I use Live View, or when my battery is just about dead and I want to shoot for another 6 hours.

To IS or not is more about the size of your wallet. If you can afford IS then get it, you wont be sorry that you did. Otherwise get what you can afford and upgrade later through a trade-in.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 27, 2012)

I never have IS on for any of my sports shots. It's unecessary and it WILL fight you in tricky AF situations. It ends up doing more harm than good and you don't need it. During the day I shoot at 1/3200s, so IS is completely useless. I just cannot imagine a time when you'd need it in sports.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys thanks for the input!! Very useful information!

After some test shots, I tend to agree with bdunbar79. I won't be shooting under 1/1000 for any reason. The optimal speed is 1/3200-1/4000. With the available light I won't have to use ISO speeds higher than 800.

I'll be shooting with a 5d mkii +100-400 (sadly no 7d) with 2 batteries (I got a second one today).

For other shots I have a 24-70 I (no IS here hehe) and a 17-55 (mounted on a 30d, IS on ofc).

Again, thanks for the tips


----------



## Menace (Sep 28, 2012)

IS on my lenses stays on all the time, haven't noticed any extra drain on the batteries.


----------



## Caps18 (Sep 28, 2012)

It depends on how stable you are at holding your camera. Not just at the beginning, but after a few hours.

Even with the faster shutter speed, I think it would help.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 28, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> It depends on how stable you are at holding your camera. Not just at the beginning, but after a few hours.
> 
> Even with the faster shutter speed, I think it would help.



With sports you better be using a monopod.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 28, 2012)

Leave it on and use panning mode. I think there's a misconception that fast shutter speeds negate the benefits of IS. Fast shutter speeds may help compensate for camera movement, but they don't eliminate the benefits other means to steady the camera. Anything you can do to steady it will help improve the shot. If you have IS, by all means use it.

Regarding battery life, I can easily shoot a couple thousand images with my 7D and the 70-200 f2.8L Mark II and still have more than half the battery charge remaining -- as long as I start with fresh charge. I'm shooting figure skating competition and ice shows and ride the AI Servo a lot. I don't think you'll notice any difference in battey life by turning off the IS.


----------



## pwp (Sep 30, 2012)

AJ said:


> I'd leave it on. It doesn't hurt image quality. It'll steady your viewfinder which is easier on the eyes. Also, a steady viewfinder improves AF in my experience.



Yep, leave it on. Gives AF an advantage for sure, particularly at the longest focal lengths. 
Try both ways and check the % of keepers. Then you'll leave it on.

-PW


----------

